# We Said Goodbye To Our Outback :(



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

After a long search, we finally found a new trailer at this years RV show in Hershey,PA.

This past Tuesday, we took delivery of a 2018 Chaparral 336 TSIK. Our 2009 Outback 250RS, was a great trailer and provided us with a lot of good memories!

Here are some pics:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!

Welcome to the 5th Wheel Club.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

congrats!!


----------

